# Problem installing intel 10gbe XF SR Dual adapter card



## Jayuqo (Apr 8, 2010)

Good day,

I'm having problems installing the drivers for the PCI-X Intel 10gbe XF SR Dual adapter. I tried to install those drivers on a server running 7.0 (minimal install with src/base and src/sys) and I get an error when I type "make load" from the instructions.

However, I just installed 7.1 and when I type make load, the drivers are installed without any problems and I can now use my card.

Any idea why it would work on 7.1 and not on 7.0? Is there an add-on to 7.1 that I have to manually installe don 7.0?

Thanks
Jay


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

Why don't you use the ixgb(4) driver?


----------



## Jayuqo (Apr 8, 2010)

Tried it with no luck. I made sure that if_ixgb_load was set to YES in the loader.conf.

I tried 2 different type of drivers as well: ixgbe-2-0-1 and ixgb-6-1-0 and I get the same error when I "Make load".

Any other idea?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

What chipset does that card have?

You may also want to check em(4).

Also note that 7.0 is EOL and not supported anymore. 7.1 only receives security updates. You really should try 7.3 or even 8.0.


----------



## Jayuqo (Apr 8, 2010)

I tried it with 8.0 on my test server and it worked fine.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

Worked fine with the build-in ixgb driver or did you install the driver you downloaded from Intel?


----------



## Jayuqo (Apr 8, 2010)

worked fine with the Intel drivers.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2010)

The drivers in the base (ixgb and em) are also from Intel 


> *AUTHORS*
> The ixgb driver was written by Intel Corporation <freebsdnic@mailbox.intel.com>.


----------



## Jayuqo (Apr 13, 2010)

Problem resolved........well at least I got my answer! Here's what Intel Support had to say

he ixgbe driver does not work with FreeBSD 7.0 and no workaround exists to install it with FreeBSD 7.0. The ixgbe driver was not tested with anything earlier than FreeBSD 7.2. The ixgbe driver was designed to work with FreeBSD 8.0, so performance is not as good in version 7.x. Most of the errors the customer sees in the log when he tries to install the ixgbe driver have bug fixes in later versions of FreeBSD. FreeBSD 7.0 will refuse to install. Therefore, the recommendation is to use FreeBSD 8.0 (or 7.2, but the adapter wonâ€™t perform as well.)

Thanks for your help anyway!


----------

